# Success!!!!!



## mzreyes (Mar 2, 2007)

for those of you who havent seen my posting in "say cheese", heres the link..
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=65590

my friend and i got some pics taken and blew them up into posters, and i FINALLY got them today!! and they came out great!!! not blurry or anything! now all we gotta do is frame them and give them to our bf's. this is a verrrrrrry late valentines present. lol...

here they are!











please excuse my laundry in the background. hahah..


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2007)

they look so freaking professional and awesome and hot- they turned out perfect =)


----------



## Janice (Mar 2, 2007)

Awesome! What are you planning on doing with them? You both look hot.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 2, 2007)

They look great, the bf's are going to love them.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks! we'll stick em in frames, and give them to our bfs.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome!  those are hot!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 2, 2007)

They are AWESOME!!! Y'all are so hott!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

what an amazing Idea! your guys are gonna love em!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 2, 2007)

Aw, yay! They turned out great


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey, don't give them to the BF - give them to an agent and start you modelling career!  You look great


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Hey, don't give them to the BF - give them to an agent and start you modelling career!  You look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha thanks! but im pretty sure they would turn me away as soon as they find out that im only 5'3"


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 3, 2007)

wow! they turned out so good! the b/f's are going to LOVE them.


----------



## msmack (Mar 3, 2007)

you guys are HAWT! your boyfriends are gunna love 'em..... AND WANT MORE OF EM! lol


----------



## macface (Mar 3, 2007)

they look so prety so cool.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy hotness!  Those are fantastic.  Your lucky BFs!  I hope they appreciate you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before I read the post, I saw the pic of you in the tan sweater in the chair and thought it was Kimora Lee Simmons.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_
Before I read the post, I saw the pic of you in the tan sweater in the chair and thought it was Kimora Lee Simmons._

 

mwuahahhahahahah!!! girrrl.. you are too funny


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 5, 2007)

The pics came out great, you girls look soooo good, I bet your bf's are so happy!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 5, 2007)

they look so good!
where'd you send em off too! 
ill consider doin that when i actually do get a boyfriend lol


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_they look so good!
where'd you send em off too! 
ill consider doin that when i actually do get a boyfriend lol_

 
haha!! zazzle.com!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 5, 2007)

they look awesome!! you girls looked great


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_mwuahahhahahahah!!! girrrl.. you are too funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm dead serious.  You look fantastic!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 6, 2007)

wow those look GREAT


----------



## Katura (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_haha thanks! but im pretty sure they would turn me away as soon as they find out that im only 5'3" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No way girly! I'm all of 5'2 and I've got a contract! You can do it gorgeous!

You're bf's prob dropped their jaws at those ones! Hott!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 8, 2007)

yep we got them framed and gave them to our boyfriends yesterday. they LOVED them


----------



## faifai (Mar 15, 2007)

awww I can't see anything.


----------



## k_im (Mar 25, 2007)

aw i thought the other shots were hotter! ie the closeup of you in the chair and the one with your friend wearing the hoodie over her head. still hott though! ^_-


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k_im* 

 
_aw i thought the other shots were hotter! ie the closeup of you in the chair and the one with your friend wearing the hoodie over her head. still hott though! ^_-_

 
yea everytime I see the posters in his room, I think, "damn I should've done the other one!". Its ok though, he likes em!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## Cruzpop (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, the pictures look AMAZING. The pic w/ u in the brown sweater looked beautiful. What's the name of the photographer who took your pics?


----------

